# metal at the dump



## Caretaker maine (Jul 21, 2005)

it's always nice to find some good metal at the dump,  it a cig. holder, I always check them for money, it was empty, but worth saving


----------



## IRISH (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice piece [] , any idea what age it is ?


----------



## trussin (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey Care,
 The first thing that struck me was it was a pretty crappy rendition of the map of Florida.  I cant make out Disney or space stuff so it probably predates both of those.  To me cig holders are pre WWII.  You have any guesses?  Smoke em if you got em. Joe b


----------



## Bluebelle (Jul 22, 2005)

In terms of dating it, the "bathing beauty" in the lower right corner is so covered up, she looks like she is wearing 40's swimsuit.


----------



## card (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice find!! I believe it is from the early 50's. My aunt had one similiar.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 23, 2005)

I like totin' home those old metal objects too.  Brass compacts are usually in good shape and easily cleaned up. Don't try to open, as you'll probably just break the hinge.
 I especially like the old cast iron stove name brand ID plates. 
 I have 3 currently...one is shaped like a heart...one is oval and the last one reminds me more of a trivet. 
 I need ta get some pics on here...eh?


----------

